# Portable Ladder stand?



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 24, 2013)

Thinking I might look for a lightweight ladder stand that can be carried in and out. Set up for one hunt, like a climber, but more able to use trees with cover. Maybe 12 feet? Anybody have experience? What stand?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 24, 2013)

I have a 15' ladder I got from Sportsman's Guide that I use for WMA and State Park hunts.  It weighs 52 lbs. About $79.  I don't ever set it up for just one hunt but usually for 2-3 days.  

It isn't a back pack style, I usually use my deer cart to haul it in and out.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 24, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I have a 15' ladder I got from Sportsman's Guide that I use for WMA and State Park hunts.  It weighs 52 lbs. About $79.  I don't ever set it up for just one hunt but usually for 2-3 days.
> 
> It isn't a back pack style, I usually use my deer cart to haul it in and out.


If I can find a 2 piece, I think I will satisfied. Mostly moving around on food plots, so easy walking/carrying. I will check out their stands, Thanks


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Oct 25, 2013)

The lightest one I've seen is the one I built a few years back out of 3/4 EMT conduit. 7' tall seat and backrest was made from seatbelt webbing and I had two 5' extensions that bolted on.  I could set it up with 2 extensions by myself with no problem.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 25, 2013)

The guy that lets my 4H team shoot at his range has several of these. They are 15' and weigh less than 40 lbs if I remember right. It is made by "Lone Hunter" www.lonehunter.com, he seemed to like it and I have thought of getting one from him when/if I have the extra $$ for it.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 25, 2013)

Here is one made by Leverage http://www.leveragetreestands.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?params=5200*0

I have no experiance with it, but it looks like what you're looking for. I prefer my hang on with climbing sticks. I can climb just about any tree. I carry two safety ropes so that I can work around any limbs. I simply clip in with the extra rope above the limb in the way then unclip the main rope and continue climbing. This way I am always attatched to the tree in case of a fall.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a Loggy Bayou Brush ladder but they went out of business. It is actually light enough to carry in and set up by yourself but it is not something I would want to do every hunt.

I usually leave it for a while in one spot and then move it a couple of times each season.

It is similar to this one:http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/ol-man-15-bowlite-ladder-stand.aspx?a=826540


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 1, 2013)

If you can find an old Apache ladder stand they are the lightest and easiest to carry. They don't make them anymore but I see one for sale every now and them. I still have one, had 2, I don't use it much but will not get rid of it.


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 1, 2013)

I would think that a set of aluminum climbing sticks and a lightweight chain on would be a little more mobile an option. Extremely fast set-up. Just a thought.


----------



## John Abbott (Nov 2, 2013)

I have and Apache and they are a pain, the best option is what Jerry said, a lone wolf with 3 sticks and your set, maybe 20# tops. OBTW Jerry when was that pic made that doesn't look like a widow...


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 2, 2013)

Now John, you know widows are the only bows that I can shoot half decent.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 10, 2013)

I got a cheap one from sportsman guide. once up, it is a good stand. I wanted something I could juggle around from tree to tree in my food plots, playing the wind, never "breaking it down" but leaving it full length to carry. This would not be a problem in my foodplots. I dislike the noise and movement from the joints connected with pins........ Ah, I just thought of something, I will bolt the legs together and this will fix that problem.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 10, 2013)

Sportsmans Guide carries the Rivers Edge "Pack and Stack"
ladder stand....33lbs--$80.00.......
Also Ol Man Bow Light ladder--45 lbs--15ft----$116.00
Another  Guide Gear 15ft ladder-52 lbs--$50.00..You could
use 2 sections (comes with 3 sections for 15ft) for about 12 ft
and 40-45lbs........

Good luck....


----------



## B. White (Nov 11, 2013)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Sportsmans Guide carries the Rivers Edge "Pack and Stack"
> ladder stand....33lbs--$80.00.......
> Also Ol Man Bow Light ladder--45 lbs--15ft----$116.00
> Another  Guide Gear 15ft ladder-52 lbs--$50.00..You could
> ...



I bought two of these this year. I like them, but I have them paired with a shooting rail that straps to the tree.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 11, 2013)

I really like to tuck these little ladder stands into a group of several trees if I can.

I feel more secure perched up on that little thing and it provides cover to help prevent you being spotted.

They are not good for naps


----------

